# Looking for a company near Kansas City who makes Plastisol Transfers



## drdivas (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anyone know of a company near Kansas City that does Plastisol Heat Transfers?


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

drdivas said:


> Does anyone know of a company near Kansas City that does Plastisol Heat Transfers?


Semo Imprints is in Jackson, MO. Not sure how close to KC that is.

SEMO Imprints - Contact Us

CalhTech>


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

drdivas said:


> Does anyone know of a company near Kansas City that does Plastisol Heat Transfers?


First Edition Screen Printing is in Pittsburg, KS - about 150 from you I would guess. They are great to work with.


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Jackson mo is is way down south east corner of mo. Down around cape guirado(ms) .


----------

